# Mine Molted!



## athicks (Jun 19, 2007)

My two B. Mendica mantids molted over the past two days  very cool!

I have been worried about mismolts because of how everyone talks about them. But I guess mantid news, like human news, often is based on the outliers.

They both molted at night though, so I did not see either. Maybe I will see them next time  

They look so much bigger after their molt! (I think they are L3/L4 now.)


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

We're so proud. Congrats!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

Heh, my stagmomantis californicas got huge when they became L4.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

> Heh, my stagmomantis californicas got huge when they became L4.


What's huge?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 21, 2007)

One of my california mantids molted. It actually my first molt from a l1 nymph


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 21, 2007)

My L4 budwings managed to molt in transit to my house through the mail. Not one had a mismolt. I actually got to see my L1 widearms molt. It was cool watching them molt, I'd never seen it before. One is still L1 but the other seven have successfully molted. I was wondering why they were so still and refused food when they first arrived. They're really lively now.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 21, 2007)

I've gotten to see quite a few of my Californicas molt, caught one the other night as she was going through her 4th or 5th shed, Shes big now! BUt I already put up pics of her in the appropriate area. I just cant wait till theyre adult!


----------

